# Forge BPV/ BOV group buy interest?



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Blue_RS said:


> Just wondering if we get enough people, who would be interested in a group buy for a forge bov/bpv? Put your forum name and which one youd be interested in! Hopefully we can get 20 people! Once we get 20 ill get in contact with BNR and see what they can do for us!
> 
> 1)Blue Rs- forge bpv


2)Merc6- forge bpv


----------



## chris10 (Oct 22, 2014)

3)chris10- forge bpv


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks guys! Lets keep this going!


----------



## Blue_RS (Aug 30, 2013)

Bump


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

Wasney bov if you still are trying


----------



## trevforever (Feb 20, 2014)

Id be interested if someone made a installation video cus im retarded when it come to anything under the hood


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

There are tons of threads on installation, mostly just pictures. But it looks easy enough. Just so everyone knows with an auto trans you can run the Atmospheric BOV without a tune. I emailed [email protected] and he said you can and it will run fine. If you want to get the whoosh sound you should go with it. I would email him if you want it on a manual trans without a tune just to check.


----------



## Austin9991 (Oct 7, 2013)

Dude you can definitely not run a BOV on a cruze without a tune, the transmission has nothing to do with that.


----------



## cdb09007 (Aug 7, 2013)

^^

Pretty sure you need a tune...something about it messing with the MAF sensor and throwing lights and other bad things.


----------



## wasney (Mar 3, 2015)

I planned on getting a tune either way. I just figured since a representative of bnr said you didnt i would but it out there. Figured if they sell them he should know.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Some people get codes some don't. The perks of a tune outweigh buying the BOV all together. Actually tuned now and have been for almost a year.


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Im interested in one possible two. Ive been seeing them go for 100.00 used so if they can beat that ill take two if not ill just buy a used one and the tune. I really wish they offered a discount on a advanced + trifecta tune, atmospheric BOV, SRI intake, and down pipe.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Stage 1, 2, and 3 kits sound nice.


----------



## crauls1010 (Jan 22, 2013)

Please add 2 to the list!
Crauls1010
Richard


----------



## mcwilly14 (Jul 26, 2015)

add mcwilly14 to the list


----------



## phade13 (Nov 25, 2015)

bpv phade13


----------



## neginfluence04 (May 14, 2015)

Id rather see a fmic for the cruze via forge


----------



## Terryk2003 (Sep 22, 2014)

Not sure if this group buy ever happened or not, but BOTH the BPV/BOV are on sale for $145 through today at BadNewsRacing


----------

